# Suspension question



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Just curious, I'm looking to lower my car soon on H&R race springs. Simple setup for now. Well I noticed a few people selling different struts like S6 struts and RS6 struts.. What is the difference? Would I be able to install them on my struts or is aftermarket manditory for a safety feature?


----------



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd go with after market to be safe. They're made to be that low. Either koni yellow or eibach pro dampers. If you already have h&r though I'd stick with their struts as well.


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Ok so even the S and RS aren't recommended?


----------



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm honestly not too sure. I haven't seen anything about people dropping on S or RS's. Depend on how low thee ride off the manufacturing line I guess.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Factory sport struts (including the S6, don't know about the RS) only ride an inch or so lower than stock, and they do that by moving the spring platform. Afaik the H&Rs tend to sit pretty low so they'll probably bottom out the stock struts and kill them fairly quickly. I'd go with aftermarket ones that are designed for lower ride height like the Bilstein B8s :thumbup:


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the info


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

Also I was told by a Raceland represenetive that 02 A4 Quattro front struts fit on the front of an A6.. Just wanted to know if anybody has done this of if there's any truth to it. Thanks


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Yes they will. A4, A6 and B5 Passat are all the same at the front. A6 and Passat are different to the A4 at the rear though.


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

wow thanks alot for the awsome info:thumbup:


----------



## lndshrk (May 11, 2011)

So I would assume that the 2000 A6 front struts are the same as the 02..? Are the rears the same too?!? Quattro of course


----------



## DCandDGK (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes.


----------

